# Who shoots or has shot a Backspin



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent release. I shot one for a couple weeks. It’s very smooth.


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

I shot it for awhile I liked the way it felt!


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice.. Smooth


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

bigbuck270 said:


> I'm looking for people's opinions on the scott Backspin?
> If you've shot it, what do you think?


I got one. mine is a 4 finger comparing it to my 3 finger zenith brass extended.
when I set the zenith on top of the backspin everything lines up.
I can hold them the same and they shoot to the same point of impact.
I can interchange them when I shoot. 

When I use my relax the index finger and pull back method, I perceive the backspin goes a little easier.
It could be because it is a 4 finger vice the 3 finger on the zenith.

When I use lock my index finger where it is, and squeeze my rhomboid method, I still perceive the backspin goes a little easier again may-be because its a 4 finger (more leverage because of the added little finger)

or may-be its the bearing, I don't know and I don't have a 4 finger Zenith to find out.

Bottom line it is a hinge release and just because the backspin has the bearing in it 
doesn't mean you can get away with sloppy hinge shooting mechanics, you won't..


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I've tried 2 different Backspins, really liked them. The spinning ring does make it smoother to pivot, I just felt it was too big through the handle.


----------



## bigbuck270 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd love to try one but no shops in Central Maine have one and I just can't justify dropping $170 for one right now.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Huge backspin fan here. I liked it so much I bought a second used one as a backup. I was previously shooting an HT4 pro and now have the 3 finger backspin. My biggest issue with shooting a hinge was my index finger pressure. I couldn't find a consistent way to shoot it. With the backspin, I can dig into the wall and not worry about where my index finger is. Just keep digging and it fires smoothly.

The weight and feel is very similar to a brass hinge, albeit the 'footprint' of the release seems a tad bit wider.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

jrdrees said:


> I've tried 2 different Backspins, really liked them. The spinning ring does make it smoother to pivot, I just felt it was too big through the handle.


I second this statement on the Backspin. Felt a little too big for me. However, I am currently shooting a Stan Black Jack, which is smaller than mist others I have tried.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

What is the weight of the release? Is it heavy or light? I have just about every scott longhorn and use the pro advantage because of the brass weight.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

hagan525 said:


> I shot it for awhile I liked the way it felt!


You sold it? or you were just borrowing one?


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

I shot one for awhile....

The head on mine never reset which made it annoying. I love the handle and feel. And it fired super smooth.

But I could not get used to the movement in the handle during the draw cycle, mine had a lot of slop.... Turns out they are not supposed to be that way and Scott will fix them. I had one of the first ones and had offers on it every day so just sold it. 

I also think for the money it should have some way to micro adjust the moon. 

It's a great concept and a decent release but I do not think I will own another one


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Curious what people think as well. Only problem i've heard so far is somthing about a set screw for the half moon stripping out. Not sure if that's user error or a flaw. There is a thread on here about it.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2206605&highlight=scott+backspin


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

icemanls2 said:


> Curious what people think as well. Only problem i've heard so far is somthing about a set screw for the half moon stripping out. Not sure if that's user error or a flaw. There is a thread on here about it.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2206605&highlight=scott+backspin


That was my thread. Don't let a set screw stop you. I bought one today at Menards for .50 cents.

This release definitely shoots easier than others. It is a fairly big release.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

The lack of micro adjust is my one and only gripe about the release. When .001" is an actual need for adjustment, you're just hoping to get lucky by adjusting it manually.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Levi Didn't care for it. "I couldn't shoot it", his words.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

racknspur said:


> Levi Didn't care for it. "I couldn't shoot it", his words.


I know he is not shooting it, but when did he say "I couldn't shoot it"?


----------



## MsNipeR (Feb 11, 2010)

I too have one and i like it! awesome release! im not worried about microadjustments because setscrews influences to the sides of halfmoon and it does not move when you tighten setscrews. im more worried about aluminumbody and tiny screws...


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Mah , I see no need for it


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Test drove one yesterday...I bought it!

I had no intentions of purchasing one, but I did want to try one out. It was love at first shot!

Very smooth, fits/feels great in the hand (I've got big hands), releases very consistently. I was completely/immediately comfortable with it!

I shot both the three finger (what I'm used to) and the four finger straight versions. Was a very tough call but, I went with the 4 finger straight...Another surprise, as I was definitely set on three finger hinges! 

First 5-spot game shooting this release was a 300/58X! This was only after about the first ten arrows ever shooting this release!

I think my Carter Only and Two Moons are going to get dusty!


----------



## Jaedon61 (Apr 13, 2013)

I defiantly like the release I bought one, I don't find the spinning to happen much, and the only real thing I can complain about is the micro adjust like stated above I enjoyed having the micro adjust but it's not gonna stop me from using it


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Trying one now and like it, wish it had micro adjust. The release I currently use has a longer head so it is a little tough switching back and forth as I may need to lengthen my loop a tad to get it in the proper anchor spot on my jaw. I do like it but still need to play with it a little.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

racknspur said:


> Levi Didn't care for it. "I couldn't shoot it", his words.


Scott Starnes has been tearing it up with one. I'm sure he could give some insight if you asked him. Has been a machine with that thing.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Iowa shooter said:


> I know he is not shooting it, but when did he say "I couldn't shoot it"?


Rochester, NY Wintercam classic.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

racknspur said:


> Rochester, NY Wintercam classic.


I don't know what he said or thinks ....

I do know it's essentially a non scoring round. 

They are promoting it perfectly, it is a decent release. Needs some refinement, i would like to see a next gen model I would give it another go


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Slingshot said:


> I don't know what he said or thinks ....
> 
> I do know it's essentially a non scoring round.
> 
> They are promoting it perfectly, it is a decent release. Needs some refinement, i would like to see a next gen model I would give it another go


My comment could easily be taken out of context. I should have said that although he doesn't care for it, releases are like bows, it's a very personal thing. What's good for one isn't for another.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Can anyone explain what the advantage of the ring baring set up could be ? 
I guess its fine if your interested in firing it like a long pul trigger , Scot has this covered with the HEX ,can someone explain why you would want this sort of rotation ?


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Inc. said:


> Can anyone explain what the advantage of the ring baring set up could be ?
> I guess its fine if your interested in firing it like a long pul trigger , Scot has this covered with the HEX ,can someone explain why you would want this sort of rotation ?


The ring takes the index finger completely out of the equation when firing the release. You can pull as hard our as little as you want and the pressure on your index finger isn't going to change how the release fires. For me (and I'm sure many others), I found it difficult to find a repeatable method to shooting a regular hinge because of how much your index finger pressure can change the way the hinge fired. Putting the index finger on a bearing (or a teflon coated ring like the hooker) solves that issue. At least it did for me.


----------



## mopahls (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been shooting the swept back four finger model now for a couple of months and it's been a learning experience. Right off the top if you want to shoot the four finger model make sure you don't have small hands or you will "NOT" like the release. I have a friend with smaller hands and the three finger model works for him. 

The only issue I have had with the release is the moon came loose on me a couple of times.

I'm not going to give up on it but it does take a bit to get used to.... My carter is always right there for me when I've had enough


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Ned250 said:


> The ring takes the index finger completely out of the equation when firing the release. You can pull as hard our as little as you want and the pressure on your index finger isn't going to change how the release fires. For me (and I'm sure many others), I found it difficult to find a repeatable method to shooting a regular hinge because of how much your index finger pressure can change the way the hinge fired. Putting the index finger on a bearing (or a teflon coated ring like the hooker) solves that issue. At least it did for me.


Basically turning it into a "trigger " ?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Inc. said:


> Can anyone explain what the advantage of the ring baring set up could be ?
> I guess its fine if your interested in firing it like a long pul trigger , Scot has this covered with the HEX ,can someone explain why you would want this sort of rotation ?


It felt to me like it fired smoother, but it also felt like a heavier pull. Good release for cold setting.


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

Inc. said:


> Basically turning it into a "trigger " ?


No. I had an issue with all hinges and thought the backspin would work for me. Well it did awesome. I had so much pressure on my pointer finger that when I started pulling it wouldn't let the release move around my fingers to fire. When I got the backspins no matter how much pressure I had on my fingers the backspin would rotate as I was pulling with my shoulders an fire. I shot the release for about a month. Then picked up a truball ht3 again and realized the backspins just weren't for me. No complaints but my best scores have been with the ht3's.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Inc. said:


> Basically turning it into a "trigger " ?


NO, 
The bearing allows shooters that have to much tension in there release hand to be able to shot the hinge.

Once the shooter gets the release hand tension free, the hinges all shoot about the same.

But for shooters like me, when the pressure is on, 
my release hand wants to tension up 
and the hinge gets harder to shoot.

So I got back spin bearing as my safety net. 
When pressure gets on and the release hand tensions up
the bearing still allows decent shots with the hinge.
not as good as a tension free release hand, 
but decent enough to save a point here and there.


----------



## Hunt Fish Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

Tried it was ok, seem slow. but the shop did say they had it set cold. It's just to big for my hands so that will slow it down as well. Hope they come out with a smaller size.


----------



## Scootershuntin (Oct 12, 2007)

As far as the weight difference goes. I thought the same thing when I bought mine. I was using a Longhorn Pro Advantage & still have it. But I am using a backspin now and like it a lot. I use the Levi Morgan edition green 3 finger. It weighs about 100 grains less than my pro advantage. Other models will differ of course. But they are roughly about the same weight. The Backspin feels really smooth when shooting it. I have just developed a bad habit of snapping my wrist back to make it go off over the past week or so. Gotta break myself of this because its killin me. But all in all I believe this is a better shooting release "For Me".


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bees said:


> NO,
> The bearing allows shooters that have to much tension in there release hand to be able to shot the hinge.
> 
> Once the shooter gets the release hand tension free, the hinges all shoot about the same.
> ...


I had a period of a few days where I relaxed so much with this thing I was dropping it on the floor after release. Freaked me the hell out.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Ned250 said:


> I had a period of a few days where I relaxed so much with this thing I was dropping it on the floor after release. Freaked me the hell out.


 I honestly think that comes from shooting like a trigger. This video was brought up in another thread , and I said the same thing . He drops the release out of his hand , and he is pulling on it like a trigger .. Not a bad thing , odiously a nice unexpected clean release .


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

See how far back his release hand goes after the shot? 
he is using more than his rhomboids to get that action.
I can do it too but I have to get my biceps involved early into the follow thru. 
when I use my rhomboid only my release hand doesn't travel back very far.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Sling shot actually it's a 3rd generation. It's nothing new. Been done along time ago. Still same fundamental flaw to it.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have 2 and I shot my best games with them. I like the weight, it is a bit bulky and the stock thumb peg is too small IMHO. I love the bearing though.


----------

